# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητούνται ΙΤ Assistants (Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη)

## SV1JRT

Κύριοι,
Στον οργανισμό που εργάζομαι, θέλουμε να προσλάβουμε τέσσερις (4) IT ASSISTANT. *Δύο (2) ΙΤ για την Αθήνα και δύο (2) ΙΤ για την Θεσσαλονίκη.* Θέλουμε τεχνικούς με *καλή γνώση CISCO* configuration σε επίπεδο CCNA και *Microsoft OS / Applications*. Οι ΙΤ Assistants θα ενταχθούν στην υπάρχουσα ομάδα ΙΤ του οργανισμού. Θα γίνει πρόσληψη με ΙΚΑ κανονικά και ο μισθός θα είναι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιητικός. (ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερος από οποιαδήποτε άλλη Ελληνική εταιρεία).  Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται παρακαλώ να μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα με το βιογραφικό του.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

